# Kirium F1 manual (.pdf)



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

I've seen lots of people asking for the Kirium F1 manual.

..here it is.

http://www.tagheuer.com/_documents/manuals/EI2245_en.pdf


----------



## heyitsjosh (Apr 30, 2006)

Thankyou, this is great!


----------



## timenut (Jun 18, 2011)

Noticed that the link above doesn't seem to be working anymore.

Here's another link :-
Kirium F1 manual.pdf


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Here it is. Uploaded to our forum, so it will not expire any longer. b-)


----------



## c_malc (Jan 5, 2013)

timenut said:


> Noticed that the link above doesn't seem to be working anymore.
> 
> Here's another link :-
> Kirium F1 manual.pdf





enricodepaoli said:


> Here it is. Uploaded to our forum, so it will not expire any longer. b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you ! Can't understand why Tag Heuer doesn't provide download of manuals any longer.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

c_malc said:


> Thank you ! Can't understand why Tag Heuer doesn't provide download of manuals any longer.


me neither... it would be a nice asset to their website.


----------



## alnbou (Feb 6, 2015)

Tag-Heuer is owned by LVMH, a luxury goods conglomerate. They want to make money at every level and selling chronograph manuals is one of them.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Could anyone please re-upload this pdf file?


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

fpark83 said:


> Could anyone please re-upload this pdf file?


The link posted by timenut seems to be working fine. Here it is:

https://www.mediafire.com/file/qgq1p3329sbe7s1/Kirium_F1_manual.pdf/file


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

enricodepaoli said:


> The link posted by timenut seems to be working fine. Here it is:
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/qgq1p3329sbe7s1/Kirium_F1_manual.pdf/file


Thanks!


----------

